# Corruption and a way out!



## ezedek (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,

I came here on a visitor visa and got married and had kids. Then I ended up with a corrupt landlady who demanded 10,000$ US or she'll file false immigration complaints to get me deported. I refused to pay and she made the complaint and I was told I had 2 weeks to fix it or I'll get deported and black listed. So, I made contacts within the government and they sent me to the arms of a lawyer who is an expert at handling foreigner problems. Sure enough thousands of dollars later in his fees and in bribes and the matter was settled to my favor. Five month later the lawyer is popping up and now he is targeting me for his version of extortion and black mail. Technically, there is no legal paper work between us, but since his friends are all in immigration, I can see how this can turn ugly fast for me again.

I have three choices: pay him off and hope it will be end of it, ignore him and tell him to take a hike, leave with my family and try and settle in another Asian country until their paperwork comes in for moving back to North America.

The thing is we are a family of six, so relocating to another country in Asia could pose a serious visa nightmare problem.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Move to another island, to most Filipinos that's like another country. What is your visa status now, 13a I hope.


----------



## ezedek (Jan 9, 2016)

No I don't have 13A. I on visitor status. I can apply to 13a. Does it make a huge difference?I heard you need 10,000 in the bank. I don't have that money to spare.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ezedek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Five month later the lawyer is popping up and now he is targeting me for his version of extortion and black mail.
> Thoughts?


With your wife, go directly to your nearest NBI Office and inform them of the extortion and black mail attempt. They will advise you what to do.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

LOL ... Holly Cow... sow what did this lawyer do for you, stop Edzek and do it all yourself, leave out the Lawyers the fixers and you can do it yourself, I'll give you some short cuts on paper work.

First move out of this landlords apartment (landlord is a nobody) and no talking to her or her family, and until you get your Immigration status back don't talk with any of the former neighbors or in-laws. Never talk with that lawyer again, don't even give him the time of day, he's a nobody.

1. Go to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website, main page and scroll way down near the bottom where it talks about ARP, it has steps and they have an online registration process and printing.

1a. Here's the form if you don't have any kids: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/ARPForms/BIFORM2014-08-019Rev0_ARPFORM.pdf
1b. If you have kids here's the other form: http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/ARPForms/BIFORM2014-08-019Rev0_ARPFORM.pdf
1c. Here's the online registration site (all these links are on the PBI home page). AR Online System | Home

2. Do what the Philippine Bureau of Immigration tells you, so what is gonna happen is you'll pay some fines and end up exiting the Philippines (Hong Kong) and return the next day with a new Visa log entry in your passport to get you back to legal status.

3. Once back in the Philippines: Route your 13a Non-Quota Visa (through marriage) http://www.immigration.gov.ph/visa-...rsion-to-non-quota-immigrant-visa-by-marriage

Move immediately and stop talking to any lawyer, keep a low profile around the land lord, the PBI will not kick out someone here who has never been arrested and especially newly married. Stay on Luzon though or close to Manila area, don't talk with or have any contact with any family members or neighbors after you leave your apartment until your immigration status if fixed.

This lawyer did nothing for you and you can actually get your Immigration issues in order, what will end up happening is you'll pay some fines and exit the Philippines and wife and get what's called a Balikbyan Visa (if wife has a passport and can travel) if not you'll probably need to exit on your own and return and then start on your 13a Non-quota Visa (through marriage). Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

You don't need anything in the bank that's a different Visa called an SRRV, if your blessed with money that would be a faster route but once the money is in the bank you can't touch it until you want to leave the Philippines for good.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Main Philippine Bureau of Immigration Office is in Manila (do a google search) if you are not located in Manila here's a list of Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite offices:

Other Immigration Offices

More detailed information on these offices, some have limited functions and if you scroll down they are classified either A, B, C.

Annual Report


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If it's determined that your immigration status currently okay then just route your 13a Non-quota Visa (through marriage). I would probably get the wife involved because I find this hard to believe that she is not doing anything about the Landlord or the Lawyer (many fake lawyers here), start taping conversations and taking photos of every one they'll run like rats.


----------



## ezedek (Jan 9, 2016)

*Let me give a bit more detail here...*

I think there's some confusion about the details. Let me give some more info.

I overstayed my visa a few years back, because the time of the delivery of my first baby was a few weeks after my last legal extension. I had a filipino friend who told me it is ok to overstay and just pay the penalty later. My money was tight since I had to pay for hospital fees, delivery, etc. so I opted to do it this way. I figured I'll overstay, get married, then pay the fines and apply for permanent resident.

After my baby was born, I decided to move out of my house in Tagaytay and closer to Manila. The landlord was paid in full, had two month deposit, and there was no outstanding issues. After I moved out, she began sending threatening letters indicating it was illegal of me to move out even though I had paid her and she had the deposits. I told her to go to hell as there is nothing outstanding between us. At which point, she said I'll go to immigration and file a report and get you deported, pay me 400,000 pesos immediately. The rent on the house is 10,000. I told her no.

I knew I had overstayed, so I rushed to the immigration office to fix it, but lo and behold it turns out she had filed a complaint at their office BEFORE she called me asking for money. This means had I even paid her the 400, 000 it would have made no difference. I went in and I talked to a friend at NBI and showed him the extortion emails, threats, etc. from the landlady. He gave me a number of his friend in immigration who would basically remove the complaint. I rushed to the immigration office and went to their investigation unit. They told me I was hours late and it is now in the hand of some attorney in the special department or whatever, basically, it is too late and my best bet is to hire a lawyer to avoid deportation, black list, and possible hold for immigration violation. 

Mind you I had full evidence of her black mail and I was sent there by an NBI officer who works for their Interpol division. So, the police were all in the know about it all, and were helping me out. I said ok to the immigration investigation guy, I'll go and hire a lawyer. They told me I had two weeks to prove my case and they gave me a number of a lawyer who works for the president office and was a big shot at immigration. This number was given to me by the immigration official handling my case.

I called this guy up and he was an old man with long history of public service. He said the case had no merit, blah blah, and he knew this and that big shot official, blah blah, and anyway he said he will take my case for 50,000 and I need to pay 50,000 to immigration in bribes and of course the late fees, etc then leave the country and come back again on a new visa. I said fine. I paid him 25,000 retainer, paid the 50,000 for bribes, paid the another 100k in penalty fees etc.

Sure enough two months later the case was dismissed and I went to Bangkok and back and paid him another 10,000 for fee with promise to pay later the rest.

Anyway, when I came back, he contacted me and I said ok I'll pay the remaining 15k to you in couple of days. He texted me back and said no - the agreement was for 150,000. I was like WTF!

I called him up and he gave me a song and dance about the bribe was not 50,000 but ended up being nearly 80,000 and that his fee was like 80,000 not 50,000 and that the payment I gave him before ended up all getting eaten up in bribes, etc.

It is obvious he is running his own scam on me since there is no legal paper, etc as he refused to put anything in writing initially. I was initially desperate and scared so I played a long, plus he came recommended by people at the NBI and Immigration, so I figured he's safer than most. It turns out no. So, now if I do pay him the new amount he invented, there's no guarantee he won't call me up with another amount. He's dropping hint that it is better to pay to avoid getting an immigration hold where his fee for getting it lifted is almost a million pesos. Considering I have no outstanding legal issues, I understood that he'll be calling his friends in immigration and NBI and making up a fake case against me in hope of extracting more money. It was indirect hint, so nothing I can take to the police, but as I said he has friends there...

There is no legal paperwork, so I'm not worried about civil case, but I'm worried about a made up case concocted with his friends at immigration and NBI. It is easy to bring false charges then demand massive amount of money to have the removed. 

I'm thinking my best shot at the moment is to leave and never come back, but I got a wife and 4 kids, and none have any passport beside Philippines. This complicates things for me. I don't know where I'd go and how to handle visa runs for a family of six.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ezedek,

Looks like you are in the next town from us -- almost neighbors.. Living in this part of paradise can be a nightmare if dealing with the police or immigration etc.

I think your best bet is just to move. Not internationally but just a local move. Maybe 30 or 50 km away from here. That's far enough away that your daily shopping, bill paying etc will not be seen by old neighbors etc. For all banking and legal needs leave your address as the one you are at now.

This lawyer will soon give up hunting you and move on to another target. That is the best way I can think of without the expense of uprooting your family and moving to another country.

Another thought, visit with your embassy (in person) and see if they can be of any assistance.



Best of luck

Jet Lag


----------



## ezedek (Jan 9, 2016)

Jet,

I'm not worried about the lawyer hunting me. I'm worried about the lawyer calling up immigration and stirring trouble for me there. If a landlady could get me into such hot water and cost me so much money even though she had no legal case, what could a lawyer who works for immigration and has connections with the NBI? They don't need to find me to stir **** in immigration. At some point, I'd want to leave and then if I find a hold/complaint, etc I'm back to square one or worse.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

What about trying to report it to the highest level anti-corruption government office here? Or, to a local TV station, where two journalist presenters and their team investigate and report on cases of corruption affecting ordinary people? You may be a foreigner, but your wife and kids are not.


----------



## ezedek (Jan 9, 2016)

*ok so let's look at this the other way*

Based on our own initial agreement, I still owe this lawyer 18,000 pesos. He's of course now demanding 75+. There are ZERO paper trail of any kind between us as far as contract or retainer or money received. This is the way he wanted it.

Yes, he represented me at immigration, but there's no evidence of financial agreements/deals. However, this is the Philippines, where it isn't about evidence, but bribes.

I can as option A: pay him the 18,000 and sever contact with him and let him do what he wants.

I can as option B: pay him the 75,000 but this time I'll demand a signed contract, payment receipts, etc.

Whether I chose option A or B is there any way for him to harm me at immigration? This is my primary concern. Because, if he can harm me now if I don't pay him without evidence, there's nothing stopping him from trying to harm me AFTER I paid him in hope of getting even more money in the future.


----------



## ezedek (Jan 9, 2016)

Datchworth said:


> What about trying to report it to the highest level anti-corruption government office here? Or, to a local TV station, where two journalist presenters and their team investigate and report on cases of corruption affecting ordinary people? You may be a foreigner, but your wife and kids are not.


Everything is being done voice. There's no proof of anything either way. He can just deny even knowing me or asking for any money just to turn around and deposit a complaint at immigration months later or hire someone to do it. 

If this was a country of laws, this conversation wouldn't even be necessary.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

You have paperwork on the original extortion attempt by your landlady, which would show you're not making the whole thing up. Yes, you lack evidence on the lawyer. You must get something on him to make him think twice about reporting you. 
Do you have it in you to meet with him, purportedly to discuss payment, wired up to record? Hint that you want to settle his exorbitant bill, but you' will have to do it in installments. You can make plenty of convincing reasons for that. Try to get him to say the further amount he wants and what that is for - if he doesn't make that clear you say it and see what response he gives to be recorded. At the very least if he doesn't deny the figure you mention that at least is some indication that it is right. Just for the record go through your past payments to him. The more talking he does the better.
Obviously there was no sweating over legal books for all those charges - just bribe paying on a big scale and extortion.
When you leave his office show your recording device clearly to the secretary, look triumphant ,then exit quickly.
Contact him later telling him you have him on record (just talk to your secretary, if you haven't done so already) and that if you are ever detained by immigration you have prearranged the tape and other paperwork with people who will forward it to...X,Y,Z.
Follow the good advice already given here by MCA and others to not pay him and to move well away from where you are now. That is even more necessary if you do something like this.
You can bluff parts or even all of this plan if you want - but I would advise doing it fully. You probably need to authenticate as much as possible. Maybe you can Google for some ways to do that?
Have I been watching too many consumer investigation programmes or is this the only way for you to go?
I await your opinions.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would be very concerned about doing anything that could endanger life. In a recent hit in Palawan the whole family was taken out, including a small child.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Datchworth said:


> You have paperwork on the original extortion attempt by your landlady, which would show you're not making the whole thing up. Yes, you lack evidence on the lawyer. You must get something on him to make him think twice about reporting you.
> Do you have it in you to meet with him, purportedly to discuss payment, wired up to record? Hint that you want to settle his exorbitant bill, but you' will have to do it in installments. You can make plenty of convincing reasons for that. Try to get him to say the further amount he wants and what that is for - if he doesn't make that clear you say it and see what response he gives to be recorded. At the very least if he doesn't deny the figure you mention that at least is some indication that it is right. Just for the record go through your past payments to him. The more talking he does the better.
> Obviously there was no sweating over legal books for all those charges - just bribe paying on a big scale and extortion.
> When you leave his office show your recording device clearly to the secretary, look triumphant ,then exit quickly.
> ...


What works in first world countries won't work here in the Philippines. Money talks here and pi**ing the wrong people off could get you killed. A expat's word against a local is mute, and when you bring a lawyer into the mix it could very well get nasty fast. This lawyer has a contact in immigration so he could use that contact to hunt this individual down. You can't hide from immigration. The best thing for him is to lay low and start immigration paperwork for his family to immigrate to Canada. Fighting the system here isn't going to get you anywhere. I wish him the best of luck, none of us would like to in his shoes.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, he may well be hunted down whatever he does with the lawyers' payment demands, pay just the 18,000 or even the much higher amount, if the lawyer thinks he can get even more out of him. If he can't or doesn't want to get out to somewhere else with his family then there will always be a threat hanging over him. I am just suggesting some way of mitigating that threat. The lawyer will not face losing his lucrative business with other desperate foreigners if he complies.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

ezedek said:


> Jet,
> 
> I'm not worried about the lawyer hunting me. I'm worried about the lawyer calling up immigration and stirring trouble for me there. If a landlady could get me into such hot water and cost me so much money even though she had no legal case, what could a lawyer who works for immigration and has connections with the NBI? They don't need to find me to stir **** in immigration. At some point, I'd want to leave and then if I find a hold/complaint, etc I'm back to square one or worse.



Ezedek...Immigration in any country can certainly make trouble for you, (you are a foreigner in their country and anything is possible "if" a corrupt government or officials exists), but they have to be careful not to really go overboard and step on too many toes or it will draw the attention of your Embassy...which is not something they will want to do. A corrupt official or attorney against you is one thing but going against another country is a totally different ballgame.

At this point it looks like the worst that could happen is they might ask you to leave if you don't get your immigration status settled. It would not be a bad idea for you to do anyway...go to your Embassy, (Canadian?), and let them know exactly what is going on, (in detail), so "IF" this issue escalates any further, you have a reliable paper trail to show that you are certainly NOT trying to break any laws and only trying to resolve this issue and stay with your family.

The most important issue right now is to make sure you are here legally and then work on the other issues...any scam artist is banking on the fact that you will get scared and just pay up...if a lot of other people start getting involved and the situation draws a lot of outside attention, the scammers don't like all that attention!

Do as suggested, start taking photos and make recordings of conversations. Even if they are fake. I have just pointed my mobile phone camera at someone who is trying to scam me and they will immediately back off! They do not want the police or any other officials involved...

I did this to a taxi driver who was trying to scam me out of some money for a ride and I acted like I was taking his picture and then I started asking him questions and stuck my phone in his face like I was recording his response and he just told me to get out. The only reason why I was faking it was because my battery was low and the phone was beginning to shut down but the taxi driver did not know that.

I would seriously consider following Jet Lags suggestion and move..."IMMEDIATELY" to get out of the immediate area where anyone might recognize you or your family members, (new home location, new school for the kids, new shopping and markets), and do not change your address of record, and do not tell anyone where you have moved to because you do not know how deep this issue goes. As Jet Lag pointed out...move about 50 kilometers or more if possible and then contact your Embassy about this issue.

The very best advice I could offer you is to NOT do anything that could be interpreted as illegal or shady or underhanded. Lay low and stay under the radar for a while. Do everything yourself if possible, to keep the number of people involved in your situation at a minimum. Get your tourist Visa straightened out first so you are here legally and it will certainly help your situation even if someone is trying to levy false charges against you. As I said before...short of killing someone or dealing drugs, the most that might happen to you for an immigration violation or owing someone some money is the government asking you to leave their country.

Above all...keep a cool head!


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

You could hire yourself a lawyer as well. There are good lawyers here too who cater to expats.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Here's my take, in the eyes of the law you're already a "criminal" and what do criminals do? Then lay low until the heat settles down. 
Stop everything that you did before. 
NBI, INTERPOL, Immig, Police, Media, Immig attorneys they are the same bananas.
It's time to rethink. I echo the advise of moving to another island preferably in an enclosed community if you could still afford it. 
Don't stir up and get into arguments with the locals, and that include your all of your in-laws. 
AND after the dust settle, try a strategy to solve the problems one by one after all I'm quite sure that this forum does not condone criminal activities in any manner.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

ezedek said:


> No I don't have 13A. I on visitor status. I can apply to 13a. Does it make a huge difference?I heard you need 10,000 in the bank. I don't have that money to spare.


You don't need to make a deposit a certain amount of money in the bank. The only requirement you need is the marriage certificate as proof that you are married to a Filipino citizen.


----------



## chico2663 (Mar 19, 2016)

i am truly sorry for what you are going through.


----------

